# Finally... 1000 cheers for Packard



## Trisia

Dear Mr. Packard,

Well, this is the day we've been waiting for... the day we all get to say to your face whatever we really think about you (and, hopefully, get away with it too?)

But, since I don't happen to have a death wish... 
I'll just let the others do it 


Nah, just messing with ya.

Real message goes as follows:

* Thank you for your playful, absorbing, canny, knowing, alert, resourceful, dynamite, rich, upbeat, lively, zingy posts 


*


----------



## nichec

Three steps to know *Packard*:

1. I thought he is only into certain blonds (like _Jessica Simpson_, maybe?)

2. I thought he is someone who doesn't take anything seriously (like _one of these days, one of these days_.....)

3. I finally know a gentleman who loves words in his own way and always tries to make his point through the laughters, a man who refuses to give up his principles and accepts praises and doubts with confidence.

........and that's why I am here, writing a post for your first 1000........

To you, *Packard*, thanks for being here, with us.


----------



## JamesM

Happy thousand post mark, Packard!  Thanks for all your contributions to the English Only forum.  

Zingy, eh?  That has to bring a smile to your face.  

Looking forward to many more posts from a classic, both the car and the contributor.  

- James


----------



## dn88

*I'm usually left speechless in such situations... Anyway, dear Packard:

Thank you for the good done to the WR forums (especially to the EO forum), your posts can really liven up every discussion.  I believe there are plenty of postiversaries to come, just keep up the good pace, and undoubtedly there will be loads of people willing to congratulate you on your next milestones. 

That was done nicely.  

Best wishes,

dn88*


----------



## idialegre

Ohmigod, 1000 posts! Mazel Tov! I'm too new to the forum to know everybody's personal style and foibles, but I always enjoy reading your comments. Keep'em comin'! In awe,  Idalegre


----------



## Packard

*Scene:*  WordReference Ballroom

The orchestra is playing softly in the pit.  Packard and his date, Jessica Alba, enter stage right.

Packard is in black tie, wearing a tuxedo by Ralph Lauren; his smile is dazzling.  The cut of the tux accentuates his athleticism, bringing to mind Sean Connery in Casino Royale.  Alba is holding onto Packard’s arm and looking up at him in obvious adoration.  She is wearing a gown from Roberto Cavelli.  It is a deep, shimmering burgundy with a plunging neckline; the back is bare, with the fabric draped on a bias, joined with the front at the left hip.  There is slash from the hip to the floor exposing her left leg in its entirety.  She is wearing Jimmy Choos and carrying a Valentino clutch.

Alba’s hair is up and held in place by a diamond Tiara from Tiffany.  She is radiant; she is the petals to Packard’s stamen.  Together they are a glorious rose upon the stage.  Oh, but be wary of the thorns!

The crowd roars and the applause is deafening.  Packard raises his hands and motions for all to be seated.  He mouths, “Thank you.  Thank you,” because it is too noisy to speak.

Finally the crowd of WordReference members settles down.  Packard begins to speak.

*Packard:*  Relationships are measured not only by the heat of the flame, but also by how long the candle burns.  This candle has burned for 1,000 posts so far [polite applause].

Two hostesses in white sequined gowns enter stage left; each is carrying a glass of champagne.  

_From the audience: _

*Member 1:* A toast!

*Member 2:*  Packard, a toast!

*A general call from the crowd:*  A toast!  A toast!


*Packard:*  A toast then.  To clear and concise writing, unmarred by misspellings, bad grammar and inappropriate words; [loud applause] May WordReference triumph over shoddy language [cheers from the audience] and may effective communication reign supreme.  To my friends, then, Adieu!

Packard and Jessica Alba exit stage left.  Packard’s dance card is full; the evening is full of promise, and Jessica has a smile on her face.

Good night, all.


----------



## AWordLover

Packard,
Keep up the great work!

Now that you've reached this milestone we expect you to really pick up the pace. You don't need to hold back, please let us know what you really think.

I enjoy you posts and hope to see more of them.
Happy Anniversary (1000 posts) and many returns,
AWordLover


----------



## dunescratcheur

Packard said:


> *Scene:*  WordReference Ballroom
> 
> The orchestra is playing softly in the pit.  Packard and his date, Jessica Alba, enter stage right.
> 
> Packard is in black tie, wearing a tuxedo by Ralph Lauren; his smile is dazzling.  The cut of the tux accentuates his athleticism, bringing to mind Sean Connery in Casino Royale.  Alba is holding onto Packard’s arm and looking up at him in obvious adoration.  She is wearing a gown from Roberto Cavelli.  It is a deep, shimmering burgundy with a plunging neckline; the back is bare, with the fabric draped on a bias, joined with the front at the left hip.  There is slash from the hip to the floor exposing her left leg in its entirety.  She is wearing Jimmy Choos and carrying a Valentino clutch.
> 
> Alba’s hair is up and held in place by a diamond Tiara from Tiffany.  She is radiant; she is the petals to Packard’s stamen.  Together they are a glorious rose upon the stage.  Oh, but be wary of the thorns!
> 
> The crowd roars and the applause is deafening.  Packard raises his hands and motions for all to be seated.  He mouths, “Thank you.  Thank you,” because it is too noisy to speak.
> 
> Finally the crowd of WordReference members settles down.  Packard begins to speak.
> 
> *Packard:*  Relationships are measured not only by the heat of the flame, but also by how long the candle burns.  This candle has burned for 1,000 posts so far [polite applause].
> 
> Two hostesses in white sequined gowns enter stage left; each is carrying a glass of champagne.
> 
> _From the audience: _
> 
> *Member 1:* A toast!
> 
> *Member 2:*  Packard, a toast!
> 
> *A general call from the crowd:*  A toast!  A toast!
> 
> 
> *Packard:*  A toast then.  To clear and concise writing, unmarred by misspellings, bad grammar and inappropriate words; [loud applause] May WordReference triumph over shoddy language [cheers from the audience] and may effective communication reign supreme.  To my friends, then, Adieu!
> 
> Packard and Jessica Alba exit stage left.  Packard’s dance card is full; the evening is full of promise, and Jessica has a smile on her face.
> 
> Good night, all.



Whoa!! This sounds like my kind of forum!! I don't think they get this treatment over on French-english......

Well done Packard! Rememebr to show the photos around afterwards


----------



## AngelEyes

CONGRATULATIONS, PACKARD!!!​ 
I loved your story. It was even better than your posts, and that's saying something. ​ 
But then, I don't think you've ever mentioned your stamen before, either.
(I'm a sucker for manly words.)​ 
May you pollinate this place for many, many more posts to come!​ 

​ 

*AngelEyes*​


----------



## 94kittycat

Congratulations! Nice story.


----------



## The Scrivener

Congratulations, Packard, on reaching your first milestone!

This is for you and Jessica Alba.  So stylish you know.


----------



## Packard

I thank everyone for attending this gala in my honor.

It has been pointed out to me that Sean Connery did not appear in Casino Royale.  The image of Connery in a tuxedo is burned into my mind as such:







I trust you will all envision me in these terms in the future.

Regards,


Packard


----------



## loladamore

Having just perused English Only, 'we' thought you might like this.

Congratulations!


----------



## Packard

loladamore said:


> Having just perused English Only, 'we' thought you might like this.
> 
> Congratulations!


 
Thanks for the link.

There was an old TV quizz show called "Queen for a Day".  I don't recall the royal "we" being used on that show though.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Queen_for_a_Day


----------

